
JavaScript: It's a Language, Not a Community - thisisblurry
http://www.davidflanagan.com/2012/04/javascript-its.html
======
ajpiano
I just don't buy the conclusion here. There are _a lot_ of things where "the
universe" of people who are in some way associated with X is much larger than
"the X community," but that doesn't mean that the community doesn't exist.

There are lots of people who have used a radial saw, downloaded a torrent,
seen a ballet, or given someone else flowers. That doesn't preclude people who
enjoy hanging out with other carpenters, filesharers, dancers, or florists
from believing in and participating in a community around their individual
passions, even if that doesn't attract anyone who's ever put up a piece of
sheetrock or put together a bouquet.

I don't dispute for a minute the notion that those communities in turn will
have elements of tribalism, in-groups, customs and common beliefs that
perhaps, in turn, affect who ends up participating in it.

However, the logic at the end of David's post seems to me to dismiss the
notion that people who are passionate about anything should want associate
with each other and deepen their connection to extend beyond it, so long as
there exist people who don't want to.

